# Management tool for sub contractors



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I'm newer to the industry and a lot of my work goes to sub contractors as my skill set lies in the customer relationship building and business operations side as opposed to the painting work itself. My PM also handles the project work for our payroll team members.

In total, I have about 15 different subs that I trust to reliably complete work. When I land a job I intended to sub out, I would like some sort of app or program that I can input the work order that sends out the job to my subs and its available to them on a first come first served basis. They can review the job details, pictures, deadlines and pay rate.

Has anyone used something similar to what I'm describing and/or would there be other painters interested in this?

Thanks.

---


----------



## JoshA. (Oct 5, 2018)

This is a great questions. I’m also looking for something similar albeit I have no where the business that you do yet, but that is my goal. Hopefully someone has some ideas. Thanks for posting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshA. (Oct 5, 2018)

I just looked up your website. Looks great! Who developed it for you? Was it created on Squarespace or all custom?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!
You are thumbtack, angies list, quote runner, home advisor, home blue, local painter quotes, and the never ending list of middle men "salesmen", lead generators who are praying on the stupid homeowner. From your description, your sub has nothing to do with pricing the job? As a real contractor, I would never take a job without submitting a bid for the actual work that I would be performing. Why would I rely on someone to tell me how much I should make?
"I would like some sort of app or program that I can input the work order that sends out the job to my subs and its available to them on a first come first served basis. They can review the job details, pictures, deadlines and pay rate." So just a question, what if no one wants to do your job? Do you turn it down, up the price, god forbid do it yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2018)

Forgot about this thread. Apologies for the delay, so I will reply now.
@joshA - The website theme is from monster templates. only cost $75. However have had recent issues with it so it is currently offline.
@MikeCalifornia - No need for sarcasm. I'm not referring to posting the job on mass to any hack that owns a ladder and a paintbrush. I am looking for a more refined process to communicate with my subs and partners opportunities that come my way as opposed to sending an email en mass, text or phoning them individually. I've worked side by side with them on projects for years and we all know what an appropriate pay-for-work is. This relationship goes both ways as sometimes I give them work, sometimes they give me work. If the one who lands the fish gets a piece of it and shares with the others, why shouldn't they get rewarded for it? They took the time to meet the client, understand the project, address the client needs, provide an estimate and land the job. This is still work even though it's not applying paint. 

No one has hurt feelings about it. It's still my business and my reputation on the line with the client so I am not sending someone I do not know or whose work I wouldn't vouch for to do a job. 

To answer your questions - If none of my subs/partners wants the job then ultimately my paid staff/crew will do it or even myself. My estimate prices don't change regardless if employees or subs do the work, the "business" always net on every job.


----------



## CindyinRI (Nov 2, 2018)

To keep it simple?

Create a Google Email address - Use the Drive and send the Client Folders (that hold all info) to the appropriate Sub?


----------

